# Importance of voice in males



## xz90 (Feb 26, 2019)

Do you think voice is an underrated factor in males attractiveness? Is having an overly feminine voice worse than being one psl point uglier


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Feb 26, 2019)

Voice is important defo. I don't really have a feminine voice but my voice in general is so bland and fking awful.


----------



## LightingFraud (Feb 26, 2019)

Yes, that's why @Nibba is on here and not out slaying puss


----------



## androidcel (Feb 26, 2019)

If it would be that important then FaceandLMS would be gigachad


----------



## Sizzurp (Feb 26, 2019)

Lets see if it matters.


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Feb 26, 2019)

LightingFraud said:


> Yes, that's why @Nibba is on here and not out slaying puss


Brutal voicepill


androidcel said:


> If it would be that important then FaceandLMS would be gigachad


he sounds like a nerd to me ngl


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Feb 26, 2019)

androidcel said:


> If it would be that important then FaceandLMS would be gigachad


His voice is soothing af


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Feb 26, 2019)

i've had the same voice since i was a skinny pale braces recessed acnecel. people on discord think im some small fry until i send a picture of myself


----------



## SW01 (Feb 26, 2019)

lol I used to join random servers on csgo and everyone used to love my voice, its my only good feature


----------



## Arkantos (Feb 26, 2019)

My voice is fucked up. I have rhotacism (I can't pronounce 'r', it sounds like 'w') and everyone makes fun of me for it.


----------



## fobos (Feb 26, 2019)

Heres how I got a deep voice:
1. Smoke a pack a day for a few years
2. Have thyroid issues


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 26, 2019)

I sound like an nigerian drug lord


----------



## Zeta ascended (Feb 26, 2019)

I sound like some white teenager on XBOX live. I really hate my voice. It's really deep tho.


----------



## bobs_pls (Feb 26, 2019)

hey boyos, let's record and post voice and rate it xddd


----------



## Madness (Feb 26, 2019)

I voice mog anyone here


----------



## bobs_pls (Feb 26, 2019)

Madness said:


> I voice mog anyone here


post your voice tbh xd


----------



## Coping (Feb 26, 2019)

I want a deep voice


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 26, 2019)

bobs_pls said:


> post your voice tbh xd


He's 14 btw


----------



## bobs_pls (Feb 26, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> He's 14 btw


i sound 15 so he might mog me xd
btw you can use this site to record a few sentences and get a link to post it:
https://www.speakpipe.com/voice-recorder


----------



## dogtown (Feb 26, 2019)

Madness said:


> I voice mog anyone here



X doubt


----------



## Sizzurp (Feb 26, 2019)

dogtown said:


> X doubt


----------



## FatmanO (Feb 26, 2019)

Its a good bonus point if shes already attracted to you, but it isnt a game changer


----------



## bobs_pls (Feb 26, 2019)

ok fuck it i'll post my voice first boyos
https://www.speakpipe.com/voice-recorder/msg/5i7lzs86b4s1j3ow


----------



## dogtown (Feb 26, 2019)

bobs_pls said:


> ok fuck it i'll post my voice first boyos
> https://www.speakpipe.com/voice-recorder/msg/5i7lzs86b4s1j3ow



JFL the. Autism


----------



## bobs_pls (Feb 26, 2019)

dogtown said:


> JFL the. Autism


try recording yourself and don't come off autistic, it's a fucking challenge


----------



## dogtown (Feb 26, 2019)

bobs_pls said:


> try recording yourself and don't come off autistic, it's a fucking challenge



Maybe.


----------



## Phad (Feb 26, 2019)

bobs_pls said:


> try recording yourself and don't come off autistic, it's a fucking challenge


I’m bout to roast your faggit voice gimmie a sec


----------



## bobs_pls (Feb 26, 2019)

Phad said:


> I’m bout to roast your faggit voice gimmie a sec


read a poem too, pls xd


----------



## dogtown (Feb 26, 2019)

bobs_pls said:


> try recording yourself and don't come off autistic, it's a fucking challenge



https://www.speakpipe.com/voice-recorder/msg/ig1xsre81wo42dvm


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 26, 2019)

Ok obligatory line everyone has to say "it's over for you buddy boyo"
https://vocaroo.com/i/s15WFDrTexKP


----------



## bobs_pls (Feb 26, 2019)

dogtown said:


> https://www.speakpipe.com/voice-recorder/msg/ig1xsre81wo42dvm


https://www.speakpipe.com/voice-recorder/msg/g8xrounqwxik3hrf
no offence though xd


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 26, 2019)

bobs_pls said:


> https://www.speakpipe.com/voice-recorder/msg/g8xrounqwxik3hrf
> no offence though xd


autism^2


----------



## dogtown (Feb 26, 2019)

bobs_pls said:


> https://www.speakpipe.com/voice-recorder/msg/g8xrounqwxik3hrf
> no offence though xd



Autism.

dont wanna sound like a sperg my dad is next door


----------



## bobs_pls (Feb 26, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Autism.
> 
> dont wanna sound like a sperg my dad is next door


chill bro, I just did it for attention, my personality is clown basically


----------



## dogtown (Feb 26, 2019)

bobs_pls said:


> chill bro, I just did it for attention, my personality is clown basically



Im Chill don’t worry JFL where u from?


----------



## bobs_pls (Feb 26, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Im Chill don’t worry JFL where u from?


I'm from Poland
grab how I sound in my native lang
https://www.speakpipe.com/voice-recorder/msg/d1lkeevuvapjmxae


----------



## dogtown (Feb 26, 2019)

bobs_pls said:


> I'm from Poland
> grab how I sound in my native lang
> https://www.speakpipe.com/voice-recorder/msg/d1lkeevuvapjmxae



No idea what u said but pretty intimidating tbh, voice mogs me


----------



## Sizzurp (Feb 26, 2019)

dogtown said:


> https://www.speakpipe.com/voice-recorder/msg/ig1xsre81wo42dvm



Nice voice.


----------



## Yummyinmytummy (Feb 26, 2019)

Here’s my voice homies. Tell me if u expected it to sound like this
https://www.speakpipe.com/voice-recorder/msg/0nv7q2oy3f70ubg5


----------



## dogtown (Feb 26, 2019)

Sizzurp said:


> Nice voice.



My voice sucks


Yummyinmytummy said:


> Here’s my voice homies. Tell me if u expected it to sound like this
> https://www.speakpipe.com/voice-recorder



Wrong link


----------



## Yummyinmytummy (Feb 26, 2019)

dogtown said:


> My voice sucks
> 
> 
> Wrong link


I fixed it


----------



## bobs_pls (Feb 26, 2019)

dogtown said:


> No idea what u said but pretty intimidating tbh, voice mogs me


it was something like:

"Dogtown you weiner
also grab a juicy 'kurwa mać' "

kurwa (kurva) - is quite a popular swear word internationally and 'mać' is like a word that you add to it to make a combo which meant mother a few hundred years ago


----------



## Sizzurp (Feb 26, 2019)

dogtown said:


> My voice sucks



Nah its nice and smooth, Clear pronunciation. i Kinda imagined you to sound like that.


----------



## bobs_pls (Feb 26, 2019)

Yummyinmytummy said:


> Here’s my voice homies. Tell me if u expected it to sound like this
> https://www.speakpipe.com/voice-recorder/msg/0nv7q2oy3f70ubg5


I can hear you're incel through your voice lol


+
it's me in spanish now, boyos
it's funny how the voice changes tbh
https://www.speakpipe.com/voice-recorder/msg/2a8zaf8n48lw1l2v


----------



## Autist (Feb 26, 2019)

Legit, my roommate introduced me to a foid, I said "hello." And she said "woah manly. "One of my friends said I had a radio tier voice.


----------



## Yummyinmytummy (Feb 26, 2019)

bobs_pls said:


> I can hear you're incel through your voice lol
> 
> 
> +
> ...


https://www.speakpipe.com/voice-recorder/msg/fj0o2zkldkckal5x


----------



## dogtown (Feb 26, 2019)

Autist said:


> Legit, my roommate introduced me to a foid, I said "hello." And she said "woah manly. "One of my friends said I had a radio tier voice.



Post clip now


----------



## bobs_pls (Feb 26, 2019)

Yummyinmytummy said:


> https://www.speakpipe.com/voice-recorder/msg/fj0o2zkldkckal5x


oh ok, so you just sound like an incel, sorry


----------



## Sizzurp (Feb 26, 2019)

nvm didnt work


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 26, 2019)

Yummyinmytummy said:


> https://www.speakpipe.com/voice-recorder/msg/fj0o2zkldkckal5x


https://vocaroo.com/i/s02MZCQJEZEE


bobs_pls said:


> oh ok, so you just sound like an incel, sorry


d


Sizzurp said:


> @dogtown this is me.


ead link


----------



## Yummyinmytummy (Feb 26, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s02MZCQJEZEE
> 
> d
> 
> ead link


I didn’t expect ur voice to sound like that I thought u were an adult


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 26, 2019)

Yummyinmytummy said:


> I didn’t expect ur voice to sound like that I thought u were an adult


im 17


----------



## Yummyinmytummy (Feb 26, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> im 17


That’s tuff i have a manlier voice and I’m younger


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 26, 2019)

Yummyinmytummy said:


> That’s tuff i have a manlier voice and I’m younger


accent failo


----------



## EpicGamer (Feb 26, 2019)

Was in the gym earlier and was leaving. New guy that works there. 6"4' large frame and skull. Hear his voice. Surprised


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Feb 26, 2019)

It's not something that boosts your SMV that much, but it's definitely a requirement.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 26, 2019)

Btw roidcelling probably deepens your voice


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Feb 26, 2019)

https://vocaroo.com/i/s0SjBL1nby7g


----------



## bobs_pls (Feb 26, 2019)

UndercovrNormie said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0SjBL1nby7g


you laughed too much for that joke tbh, but great voice bro


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Feb 26, 2019)

bobs_pls said:


> you laughed too much for that joke tbh, but great voice bro


Tired as fuck because I can't sleep, so everything's funny to me lol. But thanks, it sounds better when the bitrate's higher and you hear the bass.


----------



## dogtown (Feb 26, 2019)

UndercovrNormie said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s0SjBL1nby7g




Best voice on the forum?


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Feb 26, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Best voice on the forum?


I hope not, for everyone else's sake.


----------



## dogtown (Feb 26, 2019)

UndercovrNormie said:


> I hope not, for everyone else's sake.




JFL you have yet to be mogged


----------



## bobs_pls (Feb 26, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Best voice on the forum?


so far definately
@UndercovrNormie could do dubbing imo


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Feb 26, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Best voice on the forum?



@mojopin has the best voice on the forum 100%


----------



## dogtown (Feb 26, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> @mojopin has the best voice on the forum 100%



Ohh shit I forgot about him, yep he’s the true voice mogger


----------



## Coping (Feb 26, 2019)

Fatman voice mogs every1


----------



## bobs_pls (Feb 26, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> @mojopin has the best voice on the forum 100%


does he put some shit on yt?


----------



## shibo (Feb 26, 2019)

I have deep voice but i cant prononunce well im tongue tied


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Feb 26, 2019)

bobs_pls said:


> does he put some shit on yt?


----------



## Yummyinmytummy (Feb 26, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> accent failo


What accent pussy boi
U sound like this


----------



## bobs_pls (Feb 26, 2019)

freakofnature said:


>



oh, yea nice, I like @UndercovrNormie voice better though
Mojo has better emotional expression though and is reading a witty pre-written text so that haloes things


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Feb 26, 2019)

bobs_pls said:


> oh, yea nice, I like @UndercovrNormie voice better though
> Mojo has better emotional expression though and is reading a witty pre-written text so that haloes things


Yeah, he has that composure I don't; never write scripts, even for my own YT channel.


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 26, 2019)

Hello this is my contribution to the main forum for today:

I believe that as long as your voice isn't overly high pitched as a male then you are fine with any looks overall, but your looks won't be able to save a squeaky 12 year old Mickey mouse on black ops 2 trolling you taking away your rank.


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Feb 26, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Hello this is my contribution to the main forum for today:
> 
> I believe that as long as your voice isn't overly high pitched as a male then you are fine with any looks overall, but your looks won't be able to save a squeaky 12 year old Mickey mouse on black ops 2 trolling you taking away your rank.


how do u sound like


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 26, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> how do u sound like


Mickey mouse sometimes

Satan other times


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Feb 26, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Mickey mouse sometimes
> 
> Satan other times



i hope the devil takes her, dirty whore


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 26, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> i hope the devil takes her, dirty whore











I hate this whore:


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Feb 26, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> i hope the devil takes her, dirty whore


nigger


Psychonaut said:


> View attachment 24993
> View attachment 24991
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Autist (Feb 26, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Post clip now


Feel like chit but here
https://streamable.com/pdjsg
https://streamable.com/497ma
https://streamable.com/0di7i
https://streamable.com/fq75o
https://streamable.com/8nc3y
https://streamable.com/imcat


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Feb 26, 2019)

@UndercovrNormie 

holy shit fucking brilliant voice there son


dogtown said:


> https://www.speakpipe.com/voice-recorder/msg/ig1xsre81wo42dvm



You sounded exactly as I thought you'd sound like loooool


----------



## dogtown (Feb 27, 2019)

Autist said:


> Feel like chit but here
> https://streamable.com/pdjsg
> https://streamable.com/497ma
> https://streamable.com/0di7i
> ...



Great voice tbh, you could work on a radio


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## RationalBrody (Feb 27, 2019)

Nasal, high-pitch voice the worst. Instant pussy-drier.


----------



## Baldguy (Feb 27, 2019)

Voice doesn't Metter nothing, I know personally 1 guy u have a very deep and strong voice and another one with feminine voice, the first is a INCEL the second is a slayer, it's only about your face


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Feb 27, 2019)

dogtown said:


> https://www.speakpipe.com/voice-recorder/msg/ig1xsre81wo42dvm



Ahahhaha what a little northern gremlin


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 27, 2019)

bobs_pls said:


> ok fuck it i'll post my voice first boyos
> https://www.speakpipe.com/voice-recorder/msg/5i7lzs86b4s1j3ow





dogtown said:


> https://www.speakpipe.com/voice-recorder/msg/ig1xsre81wo42dvm





Yummyinmytummy said:


> https://www.speakpipe.com/voice-recorder/msg/fj0o2zkldkckal5x





freakofnature said:


> https://vocaroo.com/i/s18h0CnoVqwW







No fucking talking during silent reading


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 27, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


>



How's my male voice


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Feb 27, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> How's my male voice



no homo ngl tbqh turns me on


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (Feb 27, 2019)

Unless you have a twink voice you should be fine,
But it can add points if you have a good deep voice.


----------



## xz90 (Feb 27, 2019)

https://streamable.com/1be27
Do i sound like avi?


----------



## dogtown (Feb 27, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Ahahhaha what a little northern gremlin



Post voice now fagot


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Feb 27, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Post voice now fagot


I'm not recording my voice like some aspie just PM me your sc and call me on there tbh ngl


----------



## dogtown (Feb 27, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> I'm not recording my voice like some aspie just PM me your sc and call me on there tbh ngl



Lol Ok 

But high inhib cel for not posting voice


----------



## Zeus (Mar 24, 2019)

__





Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




vocaroo.com




Rate me boyos(reading random reddit post).


----------



## dogtown (Mar 24, 2019)

Zeus said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Slayer


----------



## xom (Mar 24, 2019)

__





Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




vocaroo.com


----------



## theropeking (Mar 24, 2019)

xom said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol you are that guy who beefed undisputed and won the legendary battle very close.


----------



## mido the slayer (Mar 24, 2019)

Ew that’s weird tbh just have normal voice not super masculine or feminine


----------



## xom (Mar 24, 2019)

theropeking said:


> Lol you are that guy who beefed undisputed and won the legendary battle very close.



yes that is me, i am the winner


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Mar 24, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> Ew that’s weird tbh just have normal voice not super masculine or feminine


I don't know if you're trolling or if you're legit a huge coper tbh


----------



## mojopin (Mar 24, 2019)

Zeus said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zeus/10


----------



## theropeking (Mar 24, 2019)

xom said:


> yes that is me, i am the winner


Congrats 

btw where are you from, you sound like an UScel that bullies little kids in high school ngl


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 24, 2019)

xom said:


> yes that is me, i am the winner


Link boyo.
NGL you anally raped undisputed's mom srs.


----------



## xom (Mar 24, 2019)

theropeking said:


> Congrats
> 
> btw where are you from, you sound like an UScel that bullies little kids in high school ngl



michigan


----------



## mido the slayer (Mar 24, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> I don't know if you're trolling or if you're legit a huge coper tbh


I’m not coped I’m being serious


----------



## Lorsss (Mar 24, 2019)

Arkantos said:


> My voice is fucked up. I have rhotacism (I can't pronounce 'r', it sounds like 'w') and everyone makes fun of me for it.


if you are french you don't need to pronounce the R. ?
if you are english or american you need to pronounce the sound /r/ just when it is after the T like in theese words:"trumpet", "training"
If you are italian or spanish you are fucked because the sound /r/ is everywhere


----------



## axedee (Mar 25, 2019)

Voice = charisma
fags want you to think they are smart and are charismatic due to their personality but it's all about your voice
you could say some random garbage and it will sound good if you have good voice and bad if you have bad voice just like how
gl person who make advances is seen as confident and bl person as a creep

the difference between mojopin, astrosky, and fatman success on youtube is their voice


----------



## Zeus (Mar 25, 2019)

axedee said:


> Voice = charisma
> fags want you to think they are smart and are charismatic due to their personality but it's all about your voice
> you could say some random garbage and it will sound good if you have good voice and bad if you have bad voice just like how
> gl person who make advances is seen as confident and bl person as a creep
> ...


Voice is an important factor with sadly not many things you can do to improve it. I can try to scrape the internet for advice and post a thread but It will probably still not be that effective.


----------



## heroinfather (Mar 25, 2019)

this thread was a kek tbh


----------

